# Big hairy and wet



## coastalconn (Oct 4, 2012)

Well you know me for my bird photos.  I occasionally throw my macro lens on if I see something interesting.  These Orbweavers are really big this time of year.  So I pulled into my driveway and noticed this web.  It was dark and rainy.  Stopped down to F20 and threw a diffuser on my flash.  Such a pita getting the eyes in focus in the dark and rain..  Not much for composition but sure has the yuck factor..




Big ugly wet orbweaver spider by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## eshane (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks good and I like having those spiders around. If fact I have 2 of them still building webs at my house. Northern Il. I have to check it out on a computer. I'm looking at it on my phone.


----------



## chloe_digiscrap (Oct 5, 2012)

Great shot, I'm having shivers just looking at it! Gaaaaah!


----------

